# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Что такое отливант оригинальной парфюмерии?

## rurrollbay

Далеко не всякая девушка, обладающая средним достатком, может приобрести и прикоснуться к известным во всём мире ароматам духов. 
Именно это побудило компанию OUI [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на выпуск оригинальной парфюмерии в формате отливантов. 


Что такое Отливант? - это подлинная парфюмерия, перелитая из оригинального флакона в меньший по обьему флакон с атомайзером распылителем. 
Отливать доступны в следующих объемах: 3 мл., 5 мл. и 10 мл. 
Оригинальные отливанты позволят познакомиться с ароматом гораздо выгоднее и с меньшим риском оказаться с большим объёмом дорогой, но не подходящей по каким-либо причинам парфюмерии.  
Еще одним плюсом покупки парфюмерии в таком формате является то, что отливант имеет малые размеры и легко умещается в сумке, что очень удобно для повседневного ношения в женской сумочке, а так же удобно использовать в путешествиях. 
Отливанты духов - это замечательная возможность заказать сразу несколько ароматов и менять их в зависимости от ситуации. 


Не все производитель парфюмерии выпускают пробники своей продукции, это в большей степени касается нишевых и селективных брендов, и тут отливанты приходят на помощь, сохраняя бюджет для тестирования новых для вас ароматов!

----------

